# MECA SQ Soundoff @ Beach Autosound - April 24th



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

We will be having our 2nd So Cal MECA event of the year April 24th 2010 at Beach Autosound.

We need competitor support to keep these events going in California. Please come and show your support for SQ in the car.


Show is at:
18042 Beach Boulevard
Huntington Beach, CA 92648-1305
(714) 848-5400

Gate opens at 9 am
Judging Starts at 11am
Registration closes at 12 noon

Fees: (MECA members get $5 discount)
SQ -$30
Install - $25
RTA - $20

Contact me with any comments or questions.

-Todd

[email protected]
(909) 816-2640


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Are we welcome to come out and meet 'n greet? Or shoudl this be saved for a more "casual" setting, where there's no judging?


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll definitely be there....

I'd say people should be able to come and hang-out. Once you see how laid back the comp is and how much you can learn you'll probably end up competing anyway 

That being said, I'm not the boss


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes, you should come meet and greet.

Raj did at the Riverside event and ended up running his car through the lanes. He got a lot of questions answered from the judge concerning his car. All last year, I hung around without competing and now I'm in the lanes. Plus, there's a Weinershnitzel next to the shop so you can get a nice savory pork product dancing down your throat. Huzzah! Bring your friends too. All vehicles are usually available for demo.

Now to get moving on that dead sub channel....


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I can't speak for Todd and the SoCal shows but EVERYONE is welcome to come and hang out at my shows. I would only have an issue if for some reason it took away from the MECA vibe we had going on. I can almost positively say Todd would see it that way as well. I say, come one come all!


----------



## ntrinsik (Nov 6, 2009)

I'll be there. :]


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I hope I can make it.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> Yes, you should come meet and greet.
> 
> Raj did at the Riverside event and ended up running his car through the lanes. He got a lot of questions answered from the judge concerning his car. All last year, I hung around without competing and now I'm in the lanes. Plus, there's a *Weinershnitzel *next to the shop so you can get a nice savory pork product dancing down your throat. Huzzah! Bring your friends too. All vehicles are usually available for demo.
> 
> Now to get moving on that dead sub channel....


Wienerschnitzel? 

IN-N-OUT Burger!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

rawdawgs homemade bbq ribs


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> rawdawgs homemade bbq ribs


Yum!


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow, I didn't know kittens grew that big!

BigRed, still owe you a lunch, your choice of anything within walking distance.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

In'N"Out brotha!!


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Deal!

I thought you were going to say Matsu's across the street. One of the better Sushi/Teppan joints in the area.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm definitely gonna try to make this one. I don't know if I'll sign up for the lanes, but I'll definitely try to come out. 

rawdawg, I'd really like to demo your ride/MW170's.

Jim, hopefully I can finally get to demo your truck if you're gonna be there!


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

You were supposed to demo them last show. I'll be there, parked somewhere close to the pork products...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> You were supposed to demo them last show. I'll be there, *parked somewhere close to the pork products...*


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


>


OK, just WHERE do you find this stuff???


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmm ill try to swing by


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

I won't be able to make it to this one.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Did you run out of Lettuce?


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

rawdawg said:


> Did you run out of Lettuce?


The organic spring greens mix I was using to tune my upper midrange is now out of season  Sliced carrots work, but they make my midbass peaky and resonant once dressing is added. Need to find a better solution.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dbiegel said:


> The organic spring greens mix I was using to tune my upper midrange is now out of season  Sliced carrots work, but they make my midbass peaky and resonant once dressing is added. Need to find a better solution.


Danny,

You should be ready by April 24th.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

So, Michael when can I expect to see your MECA debut??


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> So, Michael when can I expect to see your MECA debut??


I should be there this weekend. 


I'm having some problems that have me stumped. :blush:


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll come say hi. I got some ideas for the new car I'd like to share and get feedback on. I've also not seen you guys in ages.


----------



## Dano382 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello everyone, long time lurker on DIYMA. Glad to see a event close to my house. I stop in every now and then and talk with Tom and guys at Beach Auto Sound. Tom was working on is IB subs in car. Would like to get a few cars to demo at the show to get an idea of what a good imageing system sounds like. Been into car audio for a long time just never had the time to do a proper front stage, or hear a properly tuned system. Hopefully meet a few people that can give me some ideas for my truck. Would like to definetely check out BigRed's truck.

See ya on the 24th.....

Dano


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I finally got a new job and unfortunately have to miss another comp. Not like I had a chance of winning or anything anyway but I sure do love listening to everyones vehicles.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

I will be there bright and early, my car is sounding a bit better but still far from where I want it. Cant wait to hop into some nice sounding cars and also get some feedback on mine. 

beerdrnkr = congrats on the new job! maybe see you at the next event?


----------



## coronamike (Apr 23, 2009)

I've been lurking around here for a while too. Car audio has been a hobby of mine but never at the competition level like some of you. I wanna come out and learn something from the pros.

Currently running Alpine PDX amps, CDT Comps and a TC Sounds Sub. I drive a White 2005 Acura TL


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Neel said:


> I will be there bright and early, my car is sounding a bit better but still far from where I want it. Cant wait to hop into some nice sounding cars and also get some feedback on mine.
> 
> beerdrnkr = congrats on the new job! maybe see you at the next event?


Thank you sir  I definately won't miss the next one! Don't forget to take some good pics out there everybody and having the winners with their vehicles would be cool. I plan on taking first place next time with my old school MB Quart passive setup


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

So, how did it turn out? Looking forward to some pics and reports..


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

There was a super trick 5.1 Benzo there that sounded oh so pretty. I was hearing images on the side windows! Buzzman had some shiny new 98db 8" Phass Midbasses that was smacking that b*tch up. Todd got more depth, Bing got a handful of trophies, Michael is Bitless, cvjoint went roadster style, Eng was busy with his smartphone, James Bang was in the house and we all got hooked up at In-n-Out.

Everybody scored about 20+ points more than the last time, so apparently everyone's been busy tuning.

A big thank you to Tom, the owner of Beach Auto Sound. He will give you an honest critique of your system using velvet gloves, even if it holds a rusty shiv.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

did anyone get sunburned all to hell like me? lol


----------



## coronamike (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks you all for your hospitality. Sorry I couldn’t stay for the awards but everything sounded amazing in my opinion. Those twin 15 inch subs in that Acura were crazy. This gave me a good baseline on what top notch audio systems should sound like. Hopefully next time I can compete with what I have. 

Yes, I got burnt pretty good too


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

So Todd when are you going to post the scores and some pics sir?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

win1 said:


> So Todd when are you going to post the scores and some pics sir?


when are we gonna see the winfred beast 300zx in the lanes sir?  

it was GREAT seeing you again buddy.


----------



## velomatt (May 11, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> did anyone get sunburned all to hell like me? lol


Bing,

Please clean out your inbox.
I'm trying to send you a personal message.

matt_b


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i know, got quite a few notifications. waiting for ant to turn my contributing member status back on. i paid earlier. when it comes back on, hopefully tonite, i will be good to go.

but if you need to reach me in the mean time: [email protected]


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Always a pleasure seeing u mr Bing I'm getting it ready and hopefully make some norcal shows sir.


----------

